# Scouting Weevils



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

U of Wisconsin video on scouting for Alfalfa weevils....liked to have seen this video about 6 weeks ago.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4480:alfalfa-weevil-scouting-video-available-now&catid=76ests-and-diseases&Itemid=154


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nuked mine 2 weeks ago, did not spend much time scouting though. Local Ag media was reporting feeding, weather was favorable for them, weather is delaying crop maturity, and saw some evidence on the end of the field. Weevils vs. Warrior, not good for weevils.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I knew I should have sprayed ours but I didn't They are in the alfalfa they haven't done damage yet we will cut it rather than spray it


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> I knew I should have sprayed ours but I didn't They are in the alfalfa they haven't done damage yet we will cut it rather than spray it


Last year, it only took a few days for them to hurt me pretty bad. Let me know how things progress.

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Last year, it only took a few days for them to hurt me pretty bad. Let me know how things progress.
> 
> Ralph


the mixed stands and the younger stands are not showing the weevils yet. Fifty acres of the older alfalfa is and we mowed it today.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Ralph we mowed the alfalfa they were feeding on 70 acres feel we got it before the did much damage got a lot of alfalfa og mix so far they are not in it


----------

